# HDMI W/ Ethernet - Understanding



## 100pr00f (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok so im looking at HDMI cables as I will need to upgrade soon to longer ones 

I seen they run Ethernet in the HDMI cables now. Was wondering how does this work

If i get a few Im assuming the Ethernet pulls from the TV that is connected by Ethernet cable and sends the singnels to your componets that are conneted via HDMI with Ethernet cable.


am I correct on this? Also will this work if I dont own a smart tv? also assuming the LAN line on my tv is for Ethernet?

Hey thinks for the help. Im very intrigued with this as this would be great upgrade so I can connect all my devices to net like my OPPO and xbox and future smart tv perhaps

Edit:

Also Ruining all HDMI To receiver to component - will a receiver carry and push Ethernet to components (Denon x3000)


----------



## goyop (May 4, 2010)

I would run HDMI for HDMI and ethernet for ethernet. If you are making cable runs, just put both in at the same time. Cat 6 cables are good for up to at least 1 gigabit/second transmission. HDMI is less but has better shielding. If you are talking about any type of HDMI to ethernet converter/box/device I would skip it. Any conversion you do is a potential problem. So with the system you currently have, my suggestion is to connect things based upon what outputs they have built in to them.

I have PC connected to my AV system. I use ethernet for the internet and to connect to my network storage of music, etc. However, I send the audio / video to the entertainment center via HDMI. The AV receiver has a network connection but it is not as efficient as the HDMI at this point.

If I misunderstood your question just ignore everything I said.

Good luck.


----------

